# Sergeant Derrick Mingo



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*
*Derrick Mingo*
Winnsboro Police Department, Louisiana

End of Watch: Saturday, June 4, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 35

*Tour:* 17 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Sergeant Derrick Mingo was killed in a single vehicle crash on Prairie Road while responding to assist another officer who was involved in a vehicle pursuit.

His patrol car left the roadway and struck a tree in the front yard of a home. Sergeant Mingo, who was not wearing a seat belt, suffered fatal injuries by the impact.

Sergeant Mingo had served with the Winnsboro Police Department for five years and had previously served with the Franklin Parish Sheriff's Office for 12 years. He is survived by his wife.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police George Wilhite
Winnsboro Police Department
901 Kinloch Street
Winnsboro, LA 71295

Phone: (318) 435-4307


----------

